# Colorado Spider



## spamanon (Jul 21, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone knows for sure what kind of spider this is.  I found it in a damp, dark tunnel so I had to use my phone to take the picture.  For size reference, the drain hole appearing in the image is slightly larger in diameter than a tennis ball.  

Thanks.  (Also, I wasn't sure if this question belonged here or at some other subforum.  I did my best to match the topic of this subforum.)


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolomedes tenebrosus?


----------



## spamanon (Jul 21, 2014)

It does look an awful lot like many of the images of Dolomedes tenebrosus I see online, but the range doesn't match.  Sources say eastern U.S., so how could this one end up in the Rockies?


----------



## remainpositive (Jul 21, 2014)

Sure it's not a Lycosa sp? People tend to confuse that with Dolomedes.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 21, 2014)

The pattern or lack there of and way its legs are being held make me think Dolomedes, also the fact that it was found by a drain hole (so near water) makes me think Dolomedes.


----------



## remainpositive (Jul 21, 2014)

Understandable. I used to live in Denver and saw all different kinds of Dolomedes. But then again there's those recent findings that a lot of different species are found hunting for small fish including many wolf and huntsman spiders, so they hang around wet areas more often.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks more like D. scriptus, IMO.  Didnt know colorado had dolos.


----------



## Ashton (Jul 23, 2014)

Where exactly did you find it? My mother and I used to find these all the time near Lowel Ponds. I live in Denver by the way.


----------



## spamanon (Jul 23, 2014)

I found this spider in Littleton, under Santa Fe.  FWIW, bugguide.net says fishing spider too.


----------

